# IH 886 hydraulic problems



## dino (Nov 21, 2011)

Please help

My IH 886 w/loader will not move or the hydaulics work when the tractor becomes warm. If I let the tractor cool down then it will work again for a short period of time until it gets hot. The fluid level is full and looks to be OK. Could this be a clogged hydaulic filter issues? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank You.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Almost sounds like you may have a bad seal somewhere. My 1066 had a similar issue with the torque amplifier. It would work fine cold, but wouldn't activate when it got warm. The seal on the unit had blown out and it couldn't build enough pressure when the oil got warm and thinned out. On mine, the pressure warning light on the dash would illuminate when the oil warmed up. Wouldn't hurt to change the filter, but I'd think that would be the opposite, with it working better as the oil thinned out when it warmed up.


----------



## dino (Nov 21, 2011)

*IH Hydraulic problem*

Thank you for the post. I'll check my seals and see if I have a leak, then go from there.


----------

